# Rhode Island Man Killed



## Huskyuser (May 30, 2019)

The Occupational Safety and Health Administration is investigating the death of a tree service worker employed by Warwick Tree Service.

Richmond police announced Wednesday that Richard Mopps, 25, of Coventry was killed in an accident.

Police said Mopps was operating a skid-steer loader on Gardiner Road at about 3 p.m Tuesday when one end of the 20-foot long log fell into the cab of the skid steer, pinning Mopps in the driver’s compartment.

They say he was operating that skid machine. I saw him in the Bobcat. I did not see him in that machine. I’ve never heard of him operating that machine. So I wanna know, like, where did that come from. And, like, how come this wasn’t preventable because to me that’s such a preventable accident,” Makayla said.

Police said Ricky’s co-workers and first responders tried to remove the log from the skid steer. They realized the weight of the log had bent and twisted the safety bar, trapping Ricky in the machine.

Crews were able to cut Ricky out of the loader, but he died on the way to the hospital.


----------



## Del_ (May 30, 2019)

That is a sad story.

Bobcat work can be very dangerous. I've had several close calls, no injuries, but easily could have been severely injured.


----------



## Husky Man (Jun 12, 2019)

Sad that anyone died, especially so young.

If I'm not mistaken, isn't Bobcat just a Brand Name for a company that produces equipment, including Skid Steer loaders?

If I am wrong, what is the difference between a Bobcat, and a Skid Steer Loader?


Doug


----------

